# what are your TOP 3 favorite things (fishes/inverts/plants etc) in your tanks??



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I know all of us love every fishes, inverts or whatever in our tanks but it would be fun to do this  So I will start with ours.. 

I(David)
1. Apistogramma Uaupesi 
2. Apistogramma Agassizii double Red 
3. Apistogramma Panduro

Chantal
1. Apistogramma Agassizii Double Red
2. GBR 
3. Golden faced electric blue ram

Alicia
1. Pea puffer
2. Yellow Phantom Tetra
3. Golden faced electric blue ram

how about you??


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

1. Betta
2. Serpae tetra
3. The corydoras. 

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Mine are:

1) Marine Betta
2) Sohal tang or surgeonfish
3) Euphyllia corals (hammers, frogspawns and torch corals)


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

At this very moment...

1) A. Heckelii
2) Pea Puffers
3) Peacock Gobies

after the fad dies off...

1) A. Heckelii
2) My Zoanthids
3) My cories


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

1. Ludwigia tornado
2. Longfin silvertip bnp
3. Charles' famous wild blue rams

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

1. Red King Kong Shrimp
2. Crystal Red Shrimp
3. Celestial Pearl Danio aka Galaxy Rasbora


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

1.otos
2.corys
3.cherry shrimp


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

1) Clown Loaches
2) Pearl Gouramis
3) Gold Blushing Angels


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

1) Dwarf Ballon Cichlids
2) Clown Plecos
3) Albino BN Plecos


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

1) fry
2) corys
3) frontosas


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

1. Blue phantom pleco
2. Cardinal tetras en masse
3. Zebra pleco

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

1. Tanganicodus Irsacae "Kibishi"
2. Corydoras colonies: Duplicareus, Pygmaeus, Habrosus
3. Tropheus Moorii "Kasanga"


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

1 apure jelly catfish
2 Vampire tetra
3 Short body texas hybrid


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Well at the moment:

1) Trimac - Cichlasoma trimaculatum
2) Black ghost Knife - Apteronotus albifrons
3) Clown loaches - Chromobotia macracanthus


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

1. Blue hippo tang
2. Black and white tuxedo urchin
3. Male clownfish cause he's playful and not mean lol


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

very nice lists  more African Cichlids keepers??


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

1. Alpha male Saulosi
2. Male venustus
3. Toss up between my Bicolor500 or Lawanda hybrid, both sub-adult males


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

1. Razorback Musk Turtle
2. Multies (Neolamprologus multifasciatus)
3. Plakat Betta


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

1) Rummynose Tetra
2) Blue Rams
3) Brilliant Rasbora (poormans Denisoni Barb)








#3 LOL

I like my Clown loaches but I hardly see them, they hide too much.
Top three is not enough, I love my Endlers and Cories as well.......


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

1) Ludwigia spp.
2) Eriocaulon spp.
3) Apistogrammas


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

1. Electric blue Jack Dempsey
2. Driftwood cafish - Tatia perugiae
3. Goldface rams - LOVE THIS NEW STRAIN!!!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> 3. Goldface rams - LOVE THIS NEW STRAIN!!!


I've never seen these before so I just googled them ...they are really cool looking!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Pamela said:


> 1. Razorback Musk Turtle
> 2. Multies (Neolamprologus multifasciatus)
> 3. Plakat Betta


Multies :

If it were a top 4 list...


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

OH! OH! OH!! MY Peacock Mantis Shrimp Such a fascinating critter.


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

So i guess his top 3 goes like this #1 mantis shrimp.
#2 mantis shrimp. and #3 mantis shrimp lol
...

im about to bring out my brand new #1 I gots me a new fishie today and it is a doooozy, stay tuned.


niteshift said:


> OH! OH! OH!! MY Peacock Mantis Shrimp Such a fascinating critter.


----------

